# Informal Meets



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Are the informal meet ups open to non subscribers?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith! Yes they are... there are two non-subscribers on the Moselle adventure. 

As it is a MEET, strictly speaking, it is nothing to do with MHF. Simply, someone says he/she will be at a particular site/aire/pub at some time and would others like to join them. 

HTH :wink:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Norm

Find it difficult to access rules of the site, is there a place where they exist or do only the mods have access to them?

Will see you both at the weekend and can catch up then.

Keith


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi again! It's all at the bottom of the Motorhome Rally Programme page... Start at Rally/Tours... Note the piece... _*and anyone else is free to join them*_

See you both soon.


----------



## Stopwatch (May 16, 2010)

Hi all can anybody tell me were I can find information on the Spain trip in April 2011 run by KEN. I would like to go to this in April but can`t find
any inforemation on the forum or what page its on ???

Stopwatch


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Here's the start of the thread on the forum:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-93255-2011-spain.html

And here's where you sign up:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=295

Gerald


----------

